# OPI (rant)



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 16, 2008)

*I recently written on this site, I forgot what thread, but I mentioned how OPI is a good product. Well, I take that back. This damn nail polish peeled on my ass as soon as I put it on. Not only that, it peeled on me too. It may go on smooth, but the shit is too weak for me. I was pissed I paid $8 bucks for it. I came to realize the only nail polish that does not peel or chip on me is Sally Hansen Hard as nails nail polish line... Now this nail polish I can say WILL NOT peel or chip and is under $7 bucks! BEAT that OPI! 

Now I can breathe...*


----------



## Hilly (Dec 16, 2008)

lol...I can't stand it when polish chips! But lately, I have great luck with OPI using their top coat. I am really impressed with it.


----------



## photogeek (Dec 16, 2008)

that's a bummer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what base/top coats are you using?
those make/break any polish, any brand for me for the most part.

but hey, if you find something that works, stick with it!  glad you at least have your SH lovelies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



m


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have never had a problem with OPI...love it...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 16, 2008)

The hell with OPI. lol
I think some where buy it for the name more than the quality cause it's hard to find a nail polish that won't chip...even my sally will chip after two weeks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok....But most people change their polish within two weeks or close to it..I actually buy MAC for the name ..not OPI


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you use a basecoat and topcoat?


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Yep..Top and base... just a bad product for me.
If a nail polish and stay on for close to two weeks, that's a bad mutha fucka there..lol*


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

As a nail tech, I can tell you....not every product works for every person.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Right Michie!  I just can't get it with OPI and I don't think i'll try Essie either.*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_As a nail tech, I can tell you....not every product works for every person._

 
Yeah!!! Not only are you gonna do my liner when you come down but my nails too!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Gladly.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Michie, can you please explain to me why some nail techs nails are never in as good of a shape as their customers? lol

The nail salon where I live, these "experts" nails are always terrible.*


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, for one, we're not all blessed with great nails. For those of us who don't want to wear acrylics and would rather go natural, you can't necessarily worry about nail treatments when you're in water and other chemicals all day. When I'm working, my nails are short and bare, but they're healthy and neatly kept. They're working hands. On the other hand, I know women who come in to work, nails polished and barely want to touch the client for fear of messing up/breaking their nails. Excuse my language, but I don't have time for that shit. If somebody looked at my nails and said, "She must not know what she's doing.....", they would be wrong and missing out on a helluva service.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 16, 2008)

*I can beleive that, but cause they're good. I know of a lady, who's nails are horrible, but does GREAT designs.*


----------



## Lapis (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL I could have written this about Sally Hansen, I bought this pink it's like hollywood nights for nails, LOVE IT in the bottle, I put it on one hand yesterday never started the second because of dd, my left hand looks like CRAP it's peeling like no body's biz


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 17, 2008)

*What's peeling Lapis? Sally Hansen?

I'm still wearing "flirt" by Sally Hansen..I love it...*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 17, 2008)

My nails are so chippy and peely and soft, that nothing lasts on them. So I dont paint them


----------



## ticki (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*Michie, can you please explain to me why some nail techs nails are never in as good of a shape as their customers? lol

The nail salon where I live, these "experts" nails are always terrible.*_

 
like michie said, nail techs never have perfect manis because they're constantly using polish remover and other things on their clients' nails.  a nail tech with perfect nails is a nail tech who doesn't work hard, if at all.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*What's peeling Lapis? Sally Hansen?

I'm still wearing "flirt" by Sally Hansen..I love it...*_

 
Yup it's ruby sequin by Sally Hansen diamond strength, no chip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It doesn't chip but it sure does peel


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hm I'm thinking that it might not be OPI but the way that you applied. There's a few factors that can contribute to peeling.

First of all, when you apply the base coat you want to make sure that you have absolutely no oils on your hand. I usually rub the nails first with nailpolish remover so that removes any creams or natural oils.

Second, you might have been applying too thick layers. It's best to do 2-3 _thin _coats of polish, rather than 1-2 _thick _coats. If the polish is a bit on the thick/gloopy side, use some polish thinner to thin it down a tad.

Third, you really want to use a good basecoat, something like Nailtek Foundation II, Creative Stickey, Orly Bonder....

Lastly, you want to use a good topcoat that will fully dry all the layers of polish....it could be that it didn't dry propperly? Try Seche Vite topcoat, it's a fast try topcoat that really works.

BTW paying that much for OPI is not necessary, there's etailers that sell it for around $4.50 or so.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_My nails are so chippy and peely and soft, that nothing lasts on them. So I dont paint them_

 
I have soft nails, so I paint them for that very reason. For me, it seems to protect them, and they grow with the shape i've filed them. When they're bare they break for like no reason at all.


----------



## -Merel. (Dec 17, 2008)

I've got a few of them, I love the colours, but they do chip on me... I also use a topcoat (also by OPI) but it keeps chipping


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never had any problems with OPI and I've been wearing their polishes for years. I actually have no chipping for almost a week after application and don't even use a top coat


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I have soft nails, so I paint them for that very reason. For me, it seems to protect them, and they grow with the shape i've filed them. When they're bare they break for like no reason at all._

 
same here


but in all seriousness, all polish chips on me. i just either touch it up or change color. i like all brands.. essie is my fave, but i like china glaze, opi.. i like sally hansen, i have some avon i wear. i love it all, lol.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 17, 2008)

I am also cursed with nails that are soft and peely.  Part of it is because I have to wear exam gloves at work, and the humidity is a bitch.  I love nailpolish, but have to change it every few days when I wear it, because it just gets too chipped, but I realize it's my nails and not the polish.  Hey Michie, short of getting acrylics (I always break them), what is another service that I could get that might help strengthen my nails?


----------



## Princess_Lily (Dec 17, 2008)

Someone asked me a while ago, which nail polish I prefer.  I swear by all Essie Nail polishes (color only).  OPI is not good IMO.

Base Coats:                    I prefer just a regular clear polish (if any).
A Good Top Coat/Protein:  Rejuvacote.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I am also cursed with nails that are soft and peely.  Part of it is because I have to wear exam gloves at work, and the humidity is a bitch.  I love nailpolish, but have to change it every few days when I wear it, because it just gets too chipped, but I realize it's my nails and not the polish.  Hey Michie, short of getting acrylics (I always break them), what is another service that I could get that might help strengthen my nails?_

 
Well, for one, acrylics do not strengthen nails. Actually, it weakens them over time only because your nails adapt to their conditions. If a nail is constantly covered, it doesn't have to "work". Try wearing a strengthener on your nails. I always recommend Nailtiques (probably Formula 1 or 2 for you) or Seché Plus. You don't have to add coats every other day, though. Just leave it on for a week or so.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 17, 2008)

My nails are oily, so polish peels off very quickly.  I make sure to give them a good scrub and buff them before I apply anything.. I always use a basecoat and topcoat.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm starting to think that oil on my nails is part of the problem. That and I don't own a dishwasher so I hand wash all my dishes. Whenever I wash dishes, all of my nail polish comes off in one piece. So annoying.


----------



## concertina (Dec 17, 2008)

OPI is good, but I *SWEAR* by China Glaze. Barely chips, rarely needs more than two, thin coats to get to bottle color, doesn't stain. You can take OPI, just leave me my China Glaze!!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 17, 2008)

*I just can't get into the OPI... Nope can't do it!*


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 17, 2008)

And, that's OK. Use what works for you. That's why I said no one brand will work for everyone and that's why more brands than OPI exist.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_And, that's OK. Use what works for you. That's why I said no one brand will work for everyone and that's why more brands than OPI exist._

 
Perfectly stated....What works for one does not equate to crap for others and vice versa.... Everyone has different body dynamics...My nail artists paints my nails and she uses OPI but she has more skills than I do so it lasts for 2 weeks when she does it. ...If I painted my own probably wouldn't last for 2 days. But it lasts on my tooties forever!! Less oil on the tootsies I think...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope you weren't trying to be a smart ass.  It kinda sounds like it. 

Anyway, That's why I said OPI isn't for me. Sally Hansen. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_And, that's OK. Use what works for you. That's why I said no one brand will work for everyone and that's why more brands than OPI exist._


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 17, 2008)

No, I wasn't trying to be a smart ass. How would you even read that from that statement? There is nothing "smart ass" about it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_I hope you weren't trying to be a smart ass. It kinda sounds like it. 

Anyway, That's why I said OPI isn't for me. Sally Hansen. _

 

Girl your attitude really goes there at tmes....I don't think Michie was trying to be a smart *** at all...That is not even her character....Your language is so foul most times ...and I'm sure you don't care...But my goodness does everything have to have curse words in it...and no everyone is not going to agree with you, me or anyone else for that matter. Chill. OPI and Sally Hansen...Really not that serious of a topic...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Oh my bad then Michie... Sometimes this net shit gets confusing...Sorry about that.

*


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 17, 2008)

I always have to go with acrylics- because every polish peels on me. Something about my nails... and that SUCKS!! My daughter is the same way and it bumms her out bc she is 10 and wants to wear polish- and I wont let her do acrylic (believe me shes asked!!!)
Base coat, top coat, roughing up the nail (i know, YIKES!!) all kinds of polish, nothin works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I save it for my toes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it because we have a lot of oil in our skin and nails?? There is really no way to control that is it...I wear Solar nails because the chipped nail thing was always a pain in my butt...If I see one little chip I pick and pick uncontrollably like a crack head or something...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 17, 2008)

*I used to love... those acrylic nails... *


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love them too...But my nails are CRAP underneath...if I take these things off they will fall apart...I have been wearing them for 5 years straight


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 17, 2008)

*LMAO!!!!!*
*HO HUM*


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been doing to solar lately too- I have red glitter tips, and damn it if I didnt break one today and since Im working all week, cant get to the salon till next week. I glued that sucker back on. I hate chips too Tish- I pick the snot out of them. It has to be oil, its all I can think of- even if i strip down with acetone, I still cant get polish to stick. BLARGH!


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_I have been doing to solar lately too- I have red glitter tips, and damn it if I didnt break one today and since Im working all week, cant get to the salon till next week. I glued that sucker back on. I hate chips too Tish- I pick the snot out of them. It has to be oil, its all I can think of- even if i strip down with acetone, I still cant get polish to stick. BLARGH!_

 
I don't think gluing the nail back on is very good, just think of all the bacteria that get underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Once had a nasty infection cause a nail tech used a nail file on several customers (DOH!)  My natural nails turned all green (overnight!) underneath the acrylic.  Couldn't get rid of them quick enough.  Took a few months to heal and never really had any acrylics after that anymore.

Ooops...a bit off-topic here...


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I'm starting to think that oil on my nails is part of the problem. That and I don't own a dishwasher so I hand wash all my dishes. Whenever I wash dishes, all of my nail polish comes off in one piece. So annoying._

 
Always wear rubber gloves when you have to do any cleaning or housework. I know it's a bit of a pain but it really is better for your nails. Nails absorb water, and especially if you use strong cleaners or detergents, that can really weaken them and wear down the polish. If you want to make your nails healthier and lengthen a manicure, wear rubber gloves for washing dishes and general housework.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2008)

i loved my fake nails, too. to be honest i like the look of perfectly painted natural nails but i loved how the fake ones didnt chip on me.. but that said, i find that very light touch ups every day really makes my polish last longer.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 18, 2008)

that sucks.
i've never had that happen with OPI but i agree with you 100% on the sally hansen. i LOVE sally hansen. i don't normally wear color on my fingernails because i hate when it chips and i'm stuck at work but i never have a problem with it (s.h.) when i do.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was sure to clean off my natural nail and the solar before I stuck it on there, lol, with some alcohol- it was only for a day- so I think Im safe- however my nail tech yelled at me too. LOL. Im far too vain for my own good!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ Me too girl...I haven't broken a nail in over three years and that was because I fell down the stairs...I was in so much pain... because it ripped off half my natural nail too... but I still went to the Nail shop and had her fix it and I just dealt with the pain...She didn't want to but I was persistent....So she went ahead and put another one on while I cried like a baby.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Me too girl...I haven't broken a nail in over three years and that was because I fell down the stairs...I was in so much pain... because it ripped off half my natural nail too... but I still went to the Nail shop and had her fix it and I just dealt with the pain...She didn't want to but I was persistent....So she went ahead and put another one on while I cried like a baby._

 
Not to get too off topic, but the last time I broke a nail, I ripped most of my real nail off too. It was winter last year, and the ground at my ex's house was a sheet of ice... when I went to open the door to his SUV, I slid and didn't fall, but the door handle slid out of my hand... ripped the nail right off. Of course he insisted on going out anyway that night, so I did the ghetto thing and grabbed a bandaid...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ I would have done the same thing...or found me a Lee Press on for the night LOL


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I would have done the same thing...or found me a Lee Press on for the night LOL_

 
LMAO I didn't even think of that!!! haha...


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 19, 2008)

super glue- Id have just glued that sucker right back!!!!!! wait... I did!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 19, 2008)

I love OPI.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_super glue- Id have just glued that sucker right back!!!!!! wait... I did!_

 

Been There done that!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 19, 2008)

i have glued it right back before - i know its bad but i hated when they werent perfect!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 23, 2008)

I love OPI, I find their polishes last a long time on my nails. China Glaze, however, I've had some trouble with. Some of their polishes peel off after only a few days. Like, I can peel off an entire "polish nail", if you know what I mean. Am I putting it on too thick maybe? I am using China Glaze Adhesive Base and No-Chip Top Coat.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2008)

there are times i can peel off the whole nail  - happens to me with all brands and i def think it was me putting it on too thick.
certain base coats make mine chip more.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 23, 2008)

OPI usually chips on me.CG does too so I really switch to Essie because the polishes don't chip on me and the colors are too cute!


----------

